# In your witness



## ReformedWretch (Jun 9, 2004)

I work with teen girls ages 13-18 most if not all of them are not Christians (some are struggeling with the faith in some degree or another). I don't tolerate R rated movies in my house. I think we have seen some that I didn't realize were R rated over the 11 years I've been here, but generally I do not want them in the house. Some of the PG-13 ones I do not like at all, but because my girls are not Christians I don't feel I can expect them to submit to my standards in every single thing and issue.

They watch some TV shows that personally sicken me too, but unless they are completely and clearly un-Godly I let them watch them. They date boys and do stuff with them that I could cry over and lose sleep over as well, but I have learned the HARD way that trying to get them to submit to my morality is ;

1) IMPOSSIBLE

2) Leads to anger and depression on my part and frustration on theirs.

When it comes to reaching out to those in sin all you can do is reach. I don't believe you join in with them when they are sinning and this includes movies, TV, music, etc. Yes, there is the argument that you then could discuss what was seen or experienced but the bible tells us to not even THINK of what sinners do!

Therefore do not be partakers with them; for you were formerly darkness, but now you are light in the Lord; walk as children of light (for the fruit of the light consists in all goodness and righteousness and truth), trying to learn what is pleasing to the Lord. And do not participate in the unfruitful deeds of darkness, but instead even expose them; for it is disgraceful even to speak of the things which are done by them in secret. But all things become visible when they are exposed by the light, for everything that becomes visible is light. For this reason it says, "Awake sleeper, and arise from the dead, and Christ will shine on you." (Eph 5:7-14)

This passage makes it CLEAR for me! I love my girls, even in their sin, and while I will not tolerate most blatently sinful practices I cannot expect them to come completely OUT of the world but I am expected to NOT participate or even THINK of the things they do that I must not.

ALL my girls know my expectations, for them and for myself (and my wife). In fact other kids on campus talk about how &quot;preachy&quot; I am. If a girl comes to me and wants to discuss what I think, why I think it, etc, after watching me not participate in activities, movie watching, etc then I am reeady to give her an answer!

What I have learned here is that those who God calls will answer! We can't be the Holy Spirit in our witness. I think what a lot of us forget is to pray and trust God in our witness. I know I do sometimes! In my zeal to see others saved I tone down the gospel to try and make it more &quot;appealing&quot;. But folks, the gospel is NOT appealing! It is offensive, it is scandelous! Most will reject it! It hurts when those we love reject it, but we have to place our trust in Christ, we have to live our lives the way scripture commands while loving those who do not!

It's a HARD thing, but that's why Jesus said it's a NARROW PATH!

[Edited on 6/10/2004 by houseparent]


----------

